# Lover of archery



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Well hello michelle and welcome aboard.I hope you have some fun here.If you have any questions,speak right up.Someone will have an answer for you.Where in the fine state of Big Red are you?I am in So.Sioux City in the n.e. part of the state.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Michelle. I hope you have fun here.


----------



## stressedout365 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thank you for the welcome*

I live in Grant NE it is near Ogallala NE Well I finally did it last night I got a 224 on 5 spots. I am sure that I will enjoy this site thank you .


----------

